# Canon EF to Sony NEX Adaptor with Electronic Aperture Control



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8582"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8582" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8582"></a></div>
<strong>From Conurus</strong>

This is the world’s first adapter that would give Canon lens owners electronic contact with Nex cameras (such as changing aperture using the camera itself).</p>
<p>Estimated availability: January 21, 2012</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://conurus.com/sony">Visit Conurus</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## infared (Jan 17, 2012)

So why would I need the Sony camera, exactly? ;D


----------



## dschapin (Jan 17, 2012)

Question would this work with the sony fs100 super35 video camera. Hope so


----------



## Ahven (Jan 17, 2012)

"So why would I need the Sony camera, exactly? "

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonynex7/

If you look at the conclusion in dpreview it pretty much states that this is the best APS-C camera currently available in many regards such as IQ, sensitivity, resolution etc. "in terms of out-and-out image quality it's probably the best APS-C camera yet, regardless of size." and the only downside is the rather limited collection of glass available for the NEX- system. That being said IF the adapter works well, this could improve the value of the NEX-7 alot. On the other hand it's possible it degrades IQ too much (the adapter) or that the electronics don't work reliably.


----------



## Sunnystate (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## JR (Jan 17, 2012)

...And the same company seem to also make some adapter to make Zeiss lenses autofocus on Canon camera. Now that might be interesting if it really work!


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jan 17, 2012)

.....and when do they announce their adapter for the Fujifilm X-Pro1 ?


----------



## Neeneko (Jan 17, 2012)

oooooh. I was wondering when they were going to get aperture control working ^_^

This increases the chances of my next camera being a NEX rather then something by Canon. I have a lot of Canon glass... but the NEX can has the best UV performance in a consumer camera, which is the opposite of Canon's 'worst' rating.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jan 17, 2012)

This solves the last problem to migrating to the NEX 7 from Canon. Now I'll be able to use the EF 90mm f2.8 TS-E for product shots   A side benefit is I'll be able to use the EF 86mm f1.8 USM while waiting for a E-mount Zeiss 85mm.

Guess it also means that I'll keep my Canon Elan 7n film camera 

Come on Canon, it's past time for you to build a Pro Quality Third Generation camera. What are you waiting for


----------



## Babarous (Jan 17, 2012)

Ahven said:


> . On the other hand it's possible it degrades IQ too much (the adapter) or that the electronics don't work reliably.



It's not possible to degrade IQ with this adapter. There is no lens element in the adapter. It's just empty hole. That's the advantage of smaller flange distance of mirrorless system. You can adapt any lens ever made without any cost to the original optical performance of the lens.


----------



## DrHiluluk (Jan 18, 2012)

For $400, I think I'll have to pass . Right now I use an adapter that doesn't allow aperture control but it was only $20-30. The focus peaking on the 5N works fine.


----------



## elflord (Jan 18, 2012)

I picked up an EF to m43 adapter with a built in aperture some time ago. It works reasonably well, I don't notice any vignetting with the lenses that I use it with. I've yet to test how much extra dof I get from it. Controlling the aperture of the lens directly would be nice, but with a price tag in the hundreds, I could pick up some Canon FD lenses (mechanical aperture) and adapt those instead.


----------



## mkln (Jan 18, 2012)

nice. 

but will it allow focus on 85 1.2 ? 
if it does, I'll buy it right away 


uuhhhh apparently it does!


----------



## Babarous (Jan 18, 2012)

elflord said:


> I picked up an EF to m43 adapter with a built in aperture some time ago. It works reasonably well, I don't notice any vignetting with the lenses that I use it with. I've yet to test how much extra dof I get from it. Controlling the aperture of the lens directly would be nice, but with a price tag in the hundreds, I could pick up some Canon FD lenses (mechanical aperture) and adapt those instead.



Apart from changing the aperture, the lens image stabilization also works with this adapter. Plus exif data reports corrects focal length and aperture setting.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 18, 2012)

I doubt kenko will be far behind and they will produce one that costs half as much


----------



## Bengt Nyman (Jan 18, 2012)

That's nice to know. I shoot Canon for work and ordered a Sony NEX 7 for the street. Thanks to the excellent NEX 7 EVF with focus peeking the loss of autofocus might be temporarily acceptable.
However, I would prefer that Sony offered a complete line of top quality automatic lenses for the NEX 7.


----------



## niccyboy (Jan 18, 2012)

I use the vg10 and vg20 daily. I often put a 50 1.2 on it and get great result. 

The aperture controls in this camera are dicky and I actually prefer using the manual ring that is part of the $50 adapter I use. 






mkln said:


> nice.
> 
> but will it allow focus on 85 1.2 ?
> if it does, I'll buy it right away
> ...



Isn't it aperture only?


----------



## mkln (Jan 20, 2012)

niccyboy said:


> I use the vg10 and vg20 daily. I often put a 50 1.2 on it and get great result.
> 
> The aperture controls in this camera are dicky and I actually prefer using the manual ring that is part of the $50 adapter I use.
> 
> ...



yes, it is aperture only, but apparently it powers the MF motor of the 85 II. 
the 85 doesnt have mechanical MF, it needs electricity.

btw I tried my $20 EF adaptor (I use it for a nikon lens, long story) with the 85
and... well let's say that I may change my mind... the 85 dwarfs the camera and the adapter looks kinda ugly. here are some pics. http://imgur.com/a/vEJhQ#0
the nex may be amazing but it probably wouldnt feel right to walk with nex+85L. I'll stick to vintage lenses.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 20, 2012)

mkln said:


> niccyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I use the vg10 and vg20 daily. I often put a 50 1.2 on it and get great result.
> ...



Wow, it sure is earning the nickname "magic cannonball" there.


----------



## te4o (Jan 29, 2012)

OK, let's get serious - has someone tried this new adapter with aperture control for 400 USD (as much as a 5N)?
I understand there were some issues with the messaging and the company withdraw the first batch for re-working them. 
I can imagine how my CZ ZE will really dwarf the Nex7 but at last the proportion of importance for the IQ are set right on the inside AND outside of the camera - huge lens and just a good sensor behind...
Is the SONY NEX7 better than the 5N ? Sorry to ask but probably someone will know 1000x better than me?


----------



## elflord (Jan 29, 2012)

mkln said:


> yes, it is aperture only, but apparently it powers the MF motor of the 85 II.
> the 85 doesnt have mechanical MF, it needs electricity.
> 
> btw I tried my $20 EF adaptor (I use it for a nikon lens, long story) with the 85
> ...



The EF lenses I use on a small m43 body (GF2) are the 35mm f/2, the 50mm f/1.4 and the 135mm f/2. The 35 and 50 look quite proportional (the 50 is a nice portrait lens on this body), the 135 looks big but at 270mm effective focal length, it's a supertele so I don't really expect it to look proportional.


----------

